# alice pomplemousse



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

this is my rat
she is about 3 months old and looks really young
this pic is a bit blurry
she is sitting in my hand


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

oops...didnt work...sry


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LoL its okay...You should preview it next time, just in case xD


----------



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

The fact that she's 3 months old and her name is Alice must make her pretty cute!  Baby rats are the best.


----------

